# Black locust trees



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Elevation: Yes. So does available sunlight. I'm in the flatlands, so here it is more an issue of sunlight. Honeysuckle in full sun bloomed about a week earlier than those in shade/partial shade, and those in the shade bloomed over a longer period of time.


----------



## lucasjack83 (Jun 12, 2013)

absolutely. Elevation here in WNC along with latitude changes the blooming period drastically. Locust in the french broad valley can bloom two weeks earlier that locust in the pigeon river valley, even though the elevation isn't more than 500 feet in difference. The big difference is micro-climates. In haywood county NC where the mean elevation is 2600' black locust bloomed this year in early may. The same county locust just finished at it's upper elevation. North face and south face also change the bloom time by a week or two. Tree's in open areas bloom earlier because they don't compete for sunlight as much as those in a forest. Also they will have a greater density of blooms. Just one more thing, oak tree's on the blue-ridge parkway just outside of waynesville nc, at an elevation at about 5000 had just started to bloom and leaf out the last week of may. So yes elevation, aspect and micro-climate have a lot to do with bloom time.


----------

